# Honda vs Motoczysz "Isle of Man TTXGP"



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

Alright, ladies and gentlemen! "And I use the last term Loosely" Get ready to place your bets! We have an epic battle of "David versus Goliath". It's going to get real ugly! Pride is on the line! The future is on the line! Money is on the line!


"The most technically advanced", visually stunning, 3peats, records holding, giant slayer, undisputed champion of electric motorcycles on Isle of Man..."MOTOCZYSZ" and their #bringingbackrealracing tag team Champions ....Michael Rutter and Mark Miller


-VS-


The International Champion of Champions, 5 star, money is not an issue, follow the leader, mega giant "HONDA" and their 18 or 19 record setting Isle of Man TTXGP Champion/God/Living Legend....John McGuinness 

Believe me, the adrenaline is running high for this race! 

The King of The Isle of Man is riding the Japanese Electricity God 2 "Shiden Ni". The bike is 20kg lighter and the power will be turned up, a lot! The king does not like to share is throne with anyone!

#bringingbackrealracing tag team Champions have more time and direct development with the bikes. Their bikes are dialed in and ready for take off! No loose tank or anything else and faster! American Ingenuity = failure is not an option attitude! 

Who do you think will be victorious!?


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

*Motoczysz e1pc*

Chassis
Frame Twin Spar Carbon Fiber Frame
Wheelbase 1435mm (56.4in)
Rake 22.5°
Trail Adjustable from 87.5mm-100mm (3.5-4in)
Head Angle 22.5°
Front Suspension Custom Carbon Fiber Oval Slider w/Single Shock in Tank
Front wheel travel 127mm (5in)
Front wheel Marchesini 10-spoke magnesium 3.50 x 17
Front Tire Pirelli Diablo Superbike 120/70 R17
Rear wheel travel 127mm (5in)
Rear wheel Marchesini 10-spoke Magnesium 6.00 x 17
Rear tire Pirelli Diablo Superbike 200/55 R17
Front brake 2 x 320mm full-floating discs, radially mounted Brembo Monobloc calipers 4-piston, 2-pad
Rear brake 220mm disc, 2-piston caliper
Dry weight 238kg (525lbs)
Seat height 800mm (31.5in)

Batteries
Cells Dow Kokam Lithium Polymer
Energy 14kWh
Voltage 330V+

Motors
Type Proprietary Liquid Cooled, Permanent Magnet, Brushless DC (IPM)
Power 150+kW / 200+hp
Torque 220Nm
Motor Controller 150kW Liquid Cooled
Transmission Single Speed Gear Drive


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

*Honda Shinden Ni*

Technical Specifications of the Mugen Shinden Ni (神電 貳):
Length / Width / Height: 2,125mm /680mm / 1,130mm
Wheelbase: 1,485mm
Ground Clearance: 130mm
Seat Height: 840mm
Curb Weight: 240kg / 529lbs
Tire (Front): 120/70ZR17M/C(58W)
Tire (Rear): 200/55ZR17M/C(78W)
Frame: CFRP Twin-Spar-Type
Motor Type: Three Phase Brushless DC motors
Horsepower: 90kW / 120hp
Torque: 220Nm / 162 lbs•ft
Battery: Lithium-ion
Battery Output: 370V or more


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Speed channel recently ran ( re-ran?)a documentary called "Charge" which was the background to the Zero TT of 2010.
It focused mainly on the Agni team with Cedric Lynch, and the Motoczyst team when they were trying to break the 100mph lap record.
Its a good prog if you get a chance to see it.


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

*@karter2*

Karter2,

It would be real cool if some put up a link for "Charge". In Japan, we don't have a chance to see movies like that. We can even rent those types of movies. I was really happy when people put "Who killed the electric car" on youtube.


Does anyone have a link for "charge"?

Keep it Clean and Green


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey mida,

Your thread title is in error. TTXGP has nothing to do with this race. See here for the correct name of the event: 

http://www.iomtt.com/News/2013/05/15/MotoCzysz-and-Mugen-square-up-for-TT-Zero-title-fight.aspx

 Kool that you are enthused about it. Please continue to report on it and post links to web cast if you find them.

Perhaps an admin could change this thread to "Isle of Man TT Zero"


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

*@major*

Hi Major

I thought the TT zero and TTXGP were in collaboration with one another at this point. It would Definitely make it easier for reporting. It seems like to me that TTXGP has more media capability. Do you have any thoughts or insight on this matter?

Please vote in the poll!

keep it Clean and Green


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: @major*



midaztouch said:


> I thought the TT zero and TTXGP were in collaboration with one another at this point.


The first year, 2009, the IOM electric race was done by or through or in conjunction with TTXGP. But after that, I don't think IOM will have anything to do with Azhar or TTXGP. http://en.wikipedia.or/wiki/TT_Zero


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

*@major TT-Zero and TTXGP*

Major,

Thanx for your quick response. I'm familiar with the article written in Wiki but it's too vague. There was nothing that gives any reason why they separated, versus making it a collaboration. I could see if there was some special segments or amendments to the rule books that caused "Issues" for the electric bikes but there's nothing to be seen.

Or is it just politics?!

Readers need your thoughts. 

Keep it Clean And Green


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

*Komatti-Mirai Racing TT-Zero bike from JAPAN*

Vehicle dimensions, 
Frame Triumph 675R
Swing arm Advantage made original
Length × Width × Height 2010 × 700 × 1121mm
Weight 185kg
Wheelbase 1395mm
Motor Type DC brush motor Agni x2 (again!?)
max rpm 7100rpm
100 horsepower motor maximum output
Battery voltage 92.5V ~ 111V
Front tire 120/70ZR17
Taiyaria 180/55ZR17
Front brake 308mm double disc Advantage
Rear brake 220mm disc Advantage
Maximum speed (no wind dynamo) 230kmh

Kawaii means "qute" in Japanese. All they need is a qute lady to ride it!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: @major TT-Zero and TTXGP*



midaztouch said:


> Major,
> 
> Thanx for your quick response. I'm familiar with the article written in Wiki but it's too vague. There was nothing that gives any reason why they separated, versus making it a collaboration. I could see if there was some special segments or amendments to the rule books that caused "Issues" for the electric bikes but there's nothing to be seen.
> 
> ...


Let's just say it's personalities  We don't need to wade into it. The TT Zero is a great race so keep this thread focused on it. If you want or are interested in history of TTXGP, you can see my view from paddock comments on these forums over the past few years to be found by using forum search engine for TTXGP. 

Carry on,

major


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

*@major TT-Zero and TTXGP*

Major and all,

Good morning! Remember its night in America and day time in Japan.

Major thank you for that taste bit of info. It's ok if you want to elaborate on this subject on this thread. It's relevant and readers need your honest opinion. 

Isle of Man is in marquise race but they do have electrical motorcycles. A clash of personalities is to be expected. We have the Isle of Man, which is synonymous with racing history/heritage. Then there is Azhar and TTXGP, ushering in the future of motorcycle racing. Since it's just a clash of personalities, this small problem can be worked out. We just need a little diplomacy at this point for negotiations...And innovative ideas.

If you have any thoughts/ideas, or general trash talking, please 
1.) login 
2.) vote 
3.) leave a comment


Keep it Clean and Green


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

*Article from "Bikeland" on 2013 SDC TT zero race*

Mugen and MotoCzysz set to go head to head for honours in 2013 SES TT Zero Race

2013-05-15 12:47
Leading clean emissions bike teams MotoCzysz and Mugen are again set to go head to head in the 2013 SES TT Zero Race on the Isle of Man.

Both teams broke the 100mph average speed barrier around the TT Mountain Course in 2012 with the Japanese outfit Mugen splitting the MotoCzysz pair, with all three podium placed riders posting times in excess of 100mph.

Michael Rutter took the honours in 2012 with the first ever 100mph lap recorded by an electric bike, defending the title he won in 2011, but he was chased all the way by John McGuinness's Mugen who finished with a time of 102.2pmh, 23 seconds behind with 2010 SES TT Zero champion Mark Miller a further 15 seconds back in third place. Rutter gets the prestigious number 1 draw and will be first away on the road, followed by his teammate Mark Miller.

MotoCzysz return with their new 013 e1pc and are looking to achieve a sub 20:34.8 lap which would give them an average lap speed in excess of 110mph, a time that would make them competitive in the conventional 650cc Supertwin class for petrol powered machines.

Nineteen time TT champion John McGuinness will again spearhead the Mugen effort, and will carry the same number 3 plate that he has in the conventional classes. The 'Mugen Shinden Ni', their 2013 machine, features an all new chassis and power train as well as completely new bodywork. The team, which made its debut in the race in 2012, has been carrying out a series of wind tunnel and engine bench testing programmes as well as track sessions and has targeted a lap in excess of 110mph.

Six countries will be represented in the 2013 SES TT Zero with ManTTx and local rider Dave Moffitt representing the Isle of Man, Italian outfit Vercamoto and Chris McGahan and last year's debutant competitors Komatti-Mirai Racing Team from Japan with Japanese national Yoshinari Matsushita. USA based Lighting also return after missing the 2011 meeting.

University outfit Kingston, which has competed in every event since the electric bike inception in 2009 and won the University prize in 2011 as well as finishing on the podium that year, will again campaign their 'Ion Horse' machine. The university outfit went close to the 100mph time in last year's qualifying session but ultimately ran out of power just 800 metres short of the finish line. George Spence will again represent the University outfit.

A strong University entry also sees Brunel returning to the race in 2013 with Welsh rider Paul Owen. Other University outfits include 'Buckeye Current' from Ohio State University with 2009 Race winner Rob Barber and Imperial College who will be represented by Spain's Antonio Maeso.

Mark Guthrie, MD of race sponsors SES Satellite Leasing Ltd, commented: "SES is delighted to once again support the SES TT Zero Race. As a company we pride ourselves on innovation and groundbreaking technology and it's clear that there is going to be real competition at the front of the field again in 2013. Whatever the result, all the teams can be proud of their efforts as it's a real achievement just to get a bike on the starting grid."

Source: Isle of Man TT


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

*Kingston University "Ion Horse"*

Spec Sheet 2012

Critical Stats
Top Speed 150mph 
0-60mph 3 seconds
Cost £150,000
Time to Build 7 Months
Engine
Power 140 kW peak, 70kW continuous
Max Torque 400Nm peak, 200Nm continuous
Transmission Chain and Sprocket final drive
Emissions Zero CO2 powered from Ecotricity windmills
Batteries
Type Lithium polymer 
Capacity 14kWh
Range 40 miles racing, 120 miles within legal speed limits
Time to charge 5 hours standard charge, 1.5 hrs with fast charger
Battery Containment Kevlar / Nomex honeycomb structure
Dimensions
Wheelbase 1500mm 
Weight 210kg


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

*Lightning 2013!?*

Specs 2012

SuperBike Motor:
IPM liquid cooled 125kw+ 10,000 rpm motor.

Battery Pack:
370V 12kwh battery pack.
Lightning Motorcycle exclusively uses the most powerful and safest best of breed batteries currently available.

Suspension:
The Lightning SuperBike has partnered with Race Tech for continual development of the world class suspension.

Brakes/Front:
Dual Brembo 310mm disc; Brembo radial-mount forged 4-piston calipers

Wheels/Tires/Front:
Marchesini forged magnesium 3.5″ x 17″, 120/70ZR17 – Race Compound

Wheels/Tires/Rear:
Marchesini forged magnesium 6.0″ x 17″, 190/55ZR17 – Race Compound

Regenerative Braking:


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

*Team Vercarmoto 2013*

Team Vercarmoto is from Italy. I wonder if they have a Transmission on their bike??? Remember, Brammo got their IET 6 speed gearboxes from an Italian company. It would be nice to see one trans bike.


Sorry, I couldn't find any specs


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

*Ohio University "RW-2"*

They built their bike in less than a month! It might not be pretty but it has some zippp to it. Respect!


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

*Break News "Tragedy at the TTMan, Japanese Rider Yoshinari Matsushita has been killed*

Japanese rider,Yoshinari Matsushita has been killed during qualifying for the Isle of Man TT.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ot...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490

Blessings to his family and all that loved him.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Latest update from David.

http://www.electricracenews.com/201...ro.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

If anyone had a free link to watch the race, please post it.
Both bike are positioned to break the 110mph mark! 
I think we will see 115+mph


It's almost race day, please vote!

Keep it Clean and Green
Richie


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

*109.038 miles/hr lap speed*

Latest update from David: http://www.electricracenews.com/201...in.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

It looks as though this is going to be a very exciting race! Both teams are right at the mark that they want to be to hit, 110 mph. 

Voting is almost finished. Majority voted for Motoczysz. If you want your vote to matter please vote.


Ever since I jumped on that CR 80 when I was a child, ripped down the track, hit that first jump and was really airborne.... I've been hooked on Honda. Honda has always had the greatest riders. I had their posters on my wall! My friends had problems with their KX's and YZ's, but CR's were always reliable. No matter how many crashes!

It's a hard decision for me to choose a team. Both teams are awesome. 

Again as I said, Honda is my favorite manufacturer racing team hands-down AND they have the Legend, John McGuinness, riding. So....I choose Team Mugen Shinden Ni.


If you want your vote to count please vote!....and leave a comment

Keep it Clean and Green
Richie


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Tantalisingly close to the 110mph

1. Michael Rutter (1) (L1) 2013 MotoCzysz E1pc 109.6748 (20:38.461)
2. John McGuinness (3) (L1) 2013 MUGEN Shinden Ni 109.5269 (20:40.133)+1.672
3. Robert Barber (10) (L1) RW-2 Electric 90.4033 (25:02.467)+4:24.006

http://www.electricracenews.com/201...en.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Major props to our little Portland company, staying ahead of the unlimited funds!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats MotoCzysz for the Win! 

Great work Buckeye!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Another article from David: http://www.electricracenews.com/201...ng.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

and another

http://www.electricracenews.com/201...ue.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Just read a review of the MotoCzysz in Motorcyclist Magazine and they said they easily blew past a Ducati 1098R on the track and said it would keep pace with an 1198R. Pretty impressive.


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

NOW that's racing! 37 mile and a 1 second difference!? Wow, it doesn't get much better than that!

I think the big companies have to bring out their secret patents to win or they will continue to struggle against small EV companies. It's embarrassing for big companies..... At this point in time, Battery management is everything!


Hats off to the raining champs, MOTOCZYSZ!!! http:////m.youtube.com/watch?v=NCCEt1F1AYE






Thank you for voting and comments


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

Rutter on Motoczysz live at race! #2hot!!



http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_m3L2CKmJ1w&feature=relmfu


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

2013 TT Zero Race - John McGuinness - Shinden Ni/Mugen *LIVE*

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=relmfu&v=mRrKhFAlaRw


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

TT Zero 2013 - An interview with Ohio State University Team

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2TGT5cIV-Iw


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

The GOOD, The BAD and The UGLY of "The Isle of Man" 
*Viewer discretion is advised*


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8ojjLLN-30E


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking for a good path into the Electric Vehicle Industry? Please, take a look at Ohio State's program. Good Stuff!

http://engineering.osu.edu/news/2013/06/ohio-state’s-electric-motorcycle-team-revs-illustrious-international-race


Keep it Clean and Green

Richie


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

@ All

Thank you for checking my thread. I will cover the race next year again. I know this could use some improvements. Please leave suggestions. I want it to be better for next year!

Enjoy EV-ing

Keep it Clean and Green
Richie


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

Finally found the coverage I was looking for of the race. By itvSPORTS
It takes a little time to load. So please wait, it's worth it!


http://205.196.123.13/33o88d212bhg/2vwbvzjginwve59/TT.Zero.2013.mp4


Keep it Clean and Green
Richie


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Rutter.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m3L2CKmJ1w


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

The "Shiden" Honda/Mugen bike will be loaned/donated to a Japanese University. It's unclear which school at the moment but a Japanese University will be presenting an 100% race bike in the near future.(most likely at the TTzero Isle of Man) 

I would really like to see the bike go to Keio University. Keio has an excellent Electrical Engineering program. Also, they have a brilliant professor, Hiroshi Shimizu, who created the super car "Eliica"; 640 hp, 8 wheel drive electric car. With his hands on it and funding....WATCH OUT!!!
http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=relmfu&v=ba7o_VcWY90

Keep it Clean and Green
Richie


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

Team Vercar *LIVE*... It sounds like this bike has a 3speed transmission!?

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=4EmpK2mtnMo


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

Miss the good ol day when we had real racing and fun!


----------

